# My poor wife



## Meeffas (Jul 21, 2007)

So my wife and I got new computers in the last 15 months (staggered mine 7-8mos ago and hers was 15 months ago) and she has gotten the bad news of BSOD. After some investigation we noticed her case was scalding to the touch and realized that the water cooler system fan was no longer running.

She was using a Cooler Master Aquagate mini 80mm liquid cooler. This seems to be obsolete at this point and no one is still selling them. Now while it was running we had zero problems with over heating on her box. It worked fantasticly right up until it burned out. I am all for purchasing a new one for her and installing it, but my question is two fold...

Seeing as hers was 80mm does it matter that most are 120mm now, will that make a huge difference? It seems like there should be room, but why did they (purchased from ibuypower.com) use the smaller one to begin with.

My second question is about installation. I have built a computer from parts before, and was successful though very stressed, how the heck do I get this system off the cpu? The screws are so tight I can't budge them and I am worried about breaking something with as much pressure that I am using. 


I know I said two questions, but I do have an addendum for this. I am currently purchasing one of the exact same cooler systems that she has in hopes that it is just a burned out fan, but I have a feeling the pump is what is burned out. Is it easy to just replace the pump and not have to removed the system on the cpu?
I am in Northern Japan and don't know of any local community computer shops so taking it down to get someone else to do it is out of the question and we spent entirely too much money for me to throw it away or break something, so advice would be appreciated.

Side note: AVC liquid cooler is what I am running (sorry that is all it says, it is much larger than my wife's system though). And it works great.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you will have to remove the Motherboard to get the cooler off.
See *THIS REVIEW*


----------

